# Turning Leftover Sauce into a Curry Sauce



## Pellice (Jan 23, 2020)

A few days ago I made lamb shanks in a slow cooker in a braise that was heavy on red wine and tomatoes.  I didn't think it came out all that well - too much wine, in my opinion.  It also made a LOT of sauce.  I will be done with the shanks tonight.  I was thinking of cooking some lentils and then adding curry to the sauce and combining it with the lentils to make lunch for a few days.

Would this be a big mistake?  I have maybe a little over a cup of sauce left. How best to add the curry?  Would it be as easy as adding, say, a half to a full teaspoon and then just gently warming, or should I "bloom" the curry first, or even stir it in with the cooked lentils and oil first, then add the sauce?  The sauce was pureed and has plenty of lamb fat, onions, carrots, celery etc already in it.


----------



## 4food (Jan 25, 2020)

I would first reduce all your sauce by letting it cook on a slow simmer to about half. Then add your pre-cooked lentils, add your curry, a pinch at a time, to taste. then mix everything with your lamb and warm it up, until your lamb reach temp, I think 145 degree will be good. I bet, you adding curry to that left over will be awesome. Kind of a Tagine.


----------



## Pellice (Jan 25, 2020)

Thanks!  The lamb is gone, only the sauce left, but I will give your method a try.


----------

